# 12V Outlet Fix!!! Keep your 12V outlets always on, "HOT"



## robert.wilson1 (Jul 3, 2009)

NOTE: THIS MOD WAS DONE ON A TIGUAN. I DO NOT HAVE ACCESS TO CHECK FUSE POSITIONS ON OTHER CARS. I USED MY OWNERS MANUAL TO FIND THE FUSE POSITION FOR MINE. THEN USED A MULTI-METER TO FIND AN ALWAYS HOT LEAD.
I moved my 12V convience outlets from being switched to always on.
How I did this:
1. Remove panels covering the fuse box.
2. Unscrew fuse box from mount. (2 screws)
3. Gently push the fuse box to the left, bringing the right side down. This will get one side out, then you can get the otherside easily.
4. Remove protective cover from the backside. This can be done by gently inserting a flat tip screwdriver to the four corners and end, while lifting up. (Be carefull, the CAN-Bus connector is attached this cover). Place cover out of way.
5. While holding backwards (so you can see the wires not the fuzes) look in a blank spot (no wire). You can see some pink mixed with black. This pink is a lock that runs all the way across the fuse breakout. Stick a small flat tip into the one of the open slots. You should be able to wedge the screwdriver between a key on the pink lock and the fuse box housing. Push right. Once unlocked, pull the pink lock out of the housing, do this for both.
6. Look at the front of the fuse box. There are very little numbers written above the fuses. Find #30. This is the fuse for the 12V / Lighter outlets. All 3 of them. Remove the 20amp fuse.
7. Once the fuse is removed, you can look towards the bottome of the slot on the front. If you look carefully you can see a split connector. This will total 4 pieces (2 top and 2 bottom, of the connector itself). On the right and left side of the connector are locks. Insert an object with the tip roughly the size of a saftey pin and about as long as 3.5 to 4 in. should work. I used the ice pick out of the Stanely 9-in-1 tools set I have. 
Completing this step correctly will release the wire from its current position. If it does not release, repeat the step.
8. Once wire is free you can move it pretty much anywhere. If you want power on all the time I would move it to position #40 (while looking at the wire side it is on the top left of the big fuse section, 1st spot). Once you have found a spot you want, simply push the wire inside. Make sure the wire clicks into position. Try removing to ensure wire does not come back out.
9. Re-install pink locks
10. Put car back together.
11. Enjoy having your 12v outlets unswitched







































_Modified by robert.wilson1 at 7:36 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## Adrenalyne (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: 12V Outlet Fix!!! Keep your 12V outlets always on, "HOT" (robert.wilson1)*

Probably a bit late to ask, did you take any picture of this?


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: 12V Outlet Fix!!! Keep your 12V outlets always on, "HOT" (Adrenalyne)*

Considering he last signed in on July 29, I wouldn't expect to get a response. LOL.
I may go out and try this on my car. If I do, I will try to take pics.
I can't stand having to turn on my ignition just to get power. My MkIV was never like this...


----------



## robert.wilson1 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: 12V Outlet Fix!!! Keep your 12V outlets always on, "HOT" (fixmy59bug)*

Okay Pics are in!








The pics are taken by step to get the fuze brick out, follow the directions and you will be okay. This applies directly to the Tiguan, but I don't think it will be too far off from a MKV.








Tools: Flat head, Torax 20 & 25, and small point like an ice pick.








*1. Remove panels covering the fuse box.*

















































*Lift up and pull out gently*
















































*2. Unscrew fuse box from mount. (2 screws)*
























































7. Once the fuse is removed, you can look towards the bottome of the slot on the front. If you look carefully you can see a split connector. This will total 4 pieces (2 top and 2 bottom, of the connector itself). On the right and left side of the connector are locks. Insert an object with the tip roughly the size of a saftey pin and about as long as 3.5 to 4 in. should work. I used the ice pick out of the Stanely 9-in-1 tools set I have. 
Completing this step correctly will release the wire from its current position. If it does not release, repeat the step.








Please let me know if you need any more details
Put it back together in the Reverse of you have torn it apart.
All the black screws are T-20, there are silver are T-25
happy connecting
























_Modified by robert.wilson1 at 2:59 PM 8-27-2009_


_Modified by robert.wilson1 at 9:23 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## Adrenalyne (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: 12V Outlet Fix!!! Keep your 12V outlets always on, "HOT" (robert.wilson1)*

Thanks a lot Robert,
Your generous picture size are very impressive ;-)
I can wait to do this, but I couldn't see the need to remove the trim of the front display (Speed and Tach) "I probably miss something?"
Anyway this will help me a lot, I'll give you feed back of it.


----------



## robert.wilson1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Sorry about the picture size, i did compress it, but... uh, copied over the internet friendly pic size.


----------



## solarnight9 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: 12V Outlet Fix!!! Keep your 12V outlets always on, "HOT" (robert.wilson1)*

Does anyone have the info needed to do this for a an '09 Rabbit such as the fuse number for the convenience switch and if switch 40 is a good alternative?
Also, when replacing the fuse, does it go in its original location or in the new "always on" location?
Thanks for helping a newb out!


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a Jetta, so maybe it's different, but my 12v has always stayed on, ever since I got the car.


----------



## solarnight9 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: (eurotuned88)*

The Mk5s started that way.. then by 2008 or 09... they changed them to being switched. They figured too many people were leaving their laptops plugged in and killing the battery.
I'm still hoping someone has the info to change them back to always on!


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

ah that makes sense, since I have an mk4. Didn't know that though. thanks


----------



## Adrenalyne (Apr 30, 2009)

Adrenalyne said:


> Thanks a lot Robert,
> Your generous picture size are very impressive ;-)
> I can wait to do this, but I couldn't see the need to remove the trim of the front display (Speed and Tach) "I probably miss something?"
> Anyway this will help me a lot, I'll give you feed back of it.


 A bit late to reply Robert ... but better late than never! 

I did findly the change of the 12volt power outlet to the live power bar (change side!) 
Pretty simple to do in about an 1hr if no problem. 
I only had the problem of dis-engaging the fuse connector from the fuse box in order to re-locate it, didn't had the right tool (thin flat pin!!) 

Since then it's working A-OK 
FYI Just be carefull not to drain your battery!


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

solarnight9 said:


> The Mk5s started that way.. then by 2008 or 09... they changed them to being switched. They figured too many people were leaving their laptops plugged in and killing the battery.
> I'm still hoping someone has the info to change them back to always on!


 It's the Japanese car influence.


----------



## andrei_gagiulescu (Aug 16, 2014)

I would really like to see the pictures, please


----------



## vwmanolo (Apr 24, 2008)

*Unswitched 12V*

I'm interested in doing this for my '09 Tiguan so I can attach a dashcam to the fuse box with power magic pro to monitor battery voltage level.

Do you still have the pictures to go with the steps you described?

Thanks a bunch! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

I would love the pics on this also.

Thanks.

Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## luis.piek (Dec 1, 2019)

*2016 Tiguan - 12V Outlet always on*

I just did this on my 2016 Tiguan as well, instructions as follows:

1. Remove the fold down tray on the driver lower left side. I did this by lightly bending in the sides to get the plastic stop past the catches on either side, and then pulling the whole tray out. 
2. Locate to 20 amp fuse located at position 31. Its about in the middle, upper row. 
3. Locate position 48. It is on the bottom row, just one position over from 31 above.
4. Remove the 20 amp fuse from position 31. 
4. Use a wire with male ends and a 20 amp in-line fuse to connect the inner pole on position 31 with the outer pole of position 48. 
5. Bingo, done.


----------

